# Wood And Metal Unite



## Alex (5/8/14)

* Wood And Metal Unite In Striking Furniture By Hilla Shamia *


Hilla Shamia, an ingenious Israeli artist and designer, creates beautiful one-of-a-kind wood and aluminum desks and stools using a unique method that marries cold aluminum and beautiful pieces of wood.
To create these unprecedented pieces, Shamia poured molten aluminum onto logs of raw cypress and eucalyptus that have been cut lengthwise. The burning of the molten aluminum on the surface of the raw wooden log creates a beautiful black layer of carbon that creates a boundary between the cold silvery color of the aluminum and the wood’s beautiful natural colors and forms. Because the aluminum is molten, it runs into every crack and crevice of the wood, creating a strong bond and a striking appearance.
More info: hillashamia.com (h/t: colossal, timesofisrael)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Metal Liz (5/8/14)

Wow these are beautiful 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


----------



## MarkK (6/8/14)

Epic! wow


----------



## johan (6/8/14)

Absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## Riaz (6/8/14)

beautiful!!!


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/14)

Wow !!! That is stunning!!!


----------

